

Dash.el - A modern list library for Emacs - _mrc
https://github.com/magnars/dash.el
Formerly bang.el (reasons for the name change: https://github.com/magnars/bang.el)
======
_mrc
Formerly bang.el - reasons for the name change:
<https://github.com/magnars/bang.el>

